# It’s officially Fall Equinox



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My Mother In Law stands an egg up every year at this time????????


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I love fall and I love winter but it's that season in between that I hate!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

In Southern California we really don't have a winter. A cold day is 55-60 degrees Fahrenheit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The cool fall rains arrived right on time here. We had a long hot summer. Oh Happy day!!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Cooler here too, sprinkling. Long hot summer as well, seasoned with smoke from the wildfires.

I spent the first half of my life in the desert. The seasons there were "a little chilly" and "incineration." I didn't experience four distinct seasons until I was in my forties. I love them all. The autumn colors- testing good rain gear. The silent, pristine challenge of winter. The victory lap in the moist warmth of spring. And the adventures of the summer.

The four season lifestyle is far more arduous than the two season, especially where I currently live, but most definitely worth the effort.


----------

